# wet vs. kiln dried wood



## bigbutt24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Is it better to use wet or kiln dried woods for smoking, if so why?


----------



## dward51 (Feb 1, 2013)

You talking about fire wood for fuel or wood to build a smoker out of?

I've never heard of anyone using kiln dried firewood which is why I ask. Don't even know if they make kiln dried firewood.

As to burning wet (freshly cut) wood as your fuel, wet or unseasoned wood will burn slower, be harder to light, and tend to produce more unwanted creosote in the smoke which will be bad for flavor.  As to building a wood smoker out of wet lumber (non kiln dried or non air dried), it will tend to shrink as it drys, can warp, twist and cause your nails to pop affecting the structural integrity of the smoke house.  Unless it's a cold smoker only, the problem will be worse the first time you fire it up if the lumber is still wet as the heat will dry the inside much faster than the rest of the structure.


----------



## bigbutt24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks, I should have clarified for smoking meat.


----------



## grinder (Feb 1, 2013)

As far as dried fire wood goes, it's going to be air dried. Lumber scraps can be either air or kiln dried. I use scraps of maple, oak, cherry and Apple from my wood shop. Don't notice any difference between air dried and kiln dried. As far as wet wood goes, it's generally considered a no-no. That being said, Myron Mixon swears by green peach wood.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 2, 2013)

Saw this DDD where the Restaurant is named for and only smokes with Green Mesquite. Best quote..." it's Bad on Pits but Great on Meat. " Sorry guys but anything that will destroy Metal can't be good on your Tongue or in your Stomach! But hey, what do I know, the owners have two locations and from the video the place looks busy! Some people appreciate and enjoy the pungent flavor green woods impart. If there is a green wood you wish to try, Go for it and post your findings...JJ


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 2, 2013)

Grinder said:


> As far as dried fire wood goes, it's going to be air dried. Lumber scraps can be either air or kiln dried. I use scraps of maple, oak, cherry and Apple from my wood shop. Don't notice any difference between air dried and kiln dried. As far as wet wood goes, it's generally considered a no-no. That being said, Myron Mixon swears by green peach wood.


Myron Mixon uses fresh cut peach wood for smoke only, he builds his cooking fire with charcoal briquettes and cooks hot and fast at 350°-375° in his JOS water smoker. I have used fresh cut apple wood for smoke only in the past, mostly when grilling, with good results. The pieces I used were about 3" long and 1" thick, laid directly on the hot coals.

Trying to cook with green firewood in a stick burner will be a futile proposition because you will not get proper combustion, basically a smoldering fire with too much smoke and not enough heat.


----------



## grinder (Feb 2, 2013)

I used some hickory chunks that weren't fully seasoned. Ended up with CSRs with a harsh, sooty flavor.


----------

